# Sleepy Time



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Rat pile...


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

CUUUTEE!!! i love piles of squishy rats.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

when i get my two big girls to bond with the three little ones then i too can have squishy rat piles!!!!!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw!


----------



## hilli (Jun 6, 2007)

aww! that's so cute!


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

<345


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww love the rat pile!


----------

